# November 2012 Journal and To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I need to be spanked (I'll try not to enjoy it too much, lol  ) - I didn't get my shed finished and it's been raining since about the 10th. :Bawling: I have a tarp over the lower floor, but need tarps over the ROOF. We're being hit by the pineapple express so although it is unseasonably warm out, it is very wet and windy. Still after watching news coverage of the East Coast weather, I surely have no room for complaint.

I did get my flu and t-dap shots, renewed my BLS card and my RN license, gathered more supplies for my sunroom addition and kept my tomatoes from freezing, even if the sunroom is still in the planning stage. Got the seed train up and running, and gathered much more water and more firewood. Now I just need some dry weather on my days off and some gumption to get up on that roof. I really rather dislike heights, especially when working by myself....

On to November!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Good morning and happy November MGM 

Sorry about the rain and not finishing up yet. That is always frustrating. We are hoping to finish up next week (maybe?) before we start getting moisture. Our temps have been perfect but I have not been able to help my honey because I got my flu shot 2 days ago and have had a reaction. This has never happened before. Today is worse than yesterday because I keep getting dizzy (not just a little, I have almost landed on the floor a couple of times). It just stinks because I have so much to do.

What is a t-dap shot?

I am going to check out the seed train and learn more. I am hoping to have a garden this year, last year we didn't have time (mom moving in) and the weather was awful. We were blessed with produce from friends and the farmer's market though 

Have a wonderful and productive day everyone!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Say it ain't so.....I am NOT ready for November.

OK.....time to woman up and get things done. Placed an order with Toys R Us for Christmas. One of the items I wanted to get for my kids and my nieces went up in price by $7 at Amazon I noticed.....found it at the lower price at Toys, so I jumped on it. Getting some free Lego stuff from them too.....stocking stuffer's maybe? I have no idea what these items are, and if I ask my Lego expert "the cat will be out of the bag", lol. Need to get up to the grocery store and buy an Amazon gift card. Still have $50 worth of stuff sitting in the cart there. We get fuel perks on the gift cards....so I'll buy the cards and take the 10 cents/ gal (or 20 cents?) off at the pump.

Finally made some granola bars that I think will hold together for DH's breakfast. (I HATE spending good money on pre made bars.....he eat 2 every morning, so a $4 box of 6 last 3 days :grit Need to explore a way to make them without the corn syrup.....maybe honey?? But that is expensive (I use local honey). Maybe I should buy the cheaper store brand honey for granola bars....is non-local honey better for you then corn syrup??? Likely not. Well, the cup of cruchny peanut butter, wheat germ, oats, walnuts and puffed cereals are good for him......maybe I'll just keep doing what works and stop worrying about it.

Not looking forward to the holidays again this year. I don't know why. I think it's the stress of adding more to our already busy schedule and having to clean and resort the house to fit in the tree and such. I'm ready to chuck half the stuff in the house.....but we have almost no "trinkets" and such. Everything is stuff we use regularly! And we still have piles everywhere. I really need to focus on organizing and a better layout, I guess.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

OD - I make granola bars with 1 cup butter (or 1/2 cup and 1/2 cup peanut butter), 1 cup jelly (homemade) melted together. Add 4 cups oatmeal and a pinch salt and goodies (wheat germ, dried fruit, chocolate chips, etc). Put in a greased 10x15 pan and bake at 325 for 20 minutes. Cut immediately, then let cool in the pan. These are chewy, not crunchy.

I still have canning to do. I really need to get some chicken done up as we have more to butcher in about a month. We also need to get some firewood in.

Moldy


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

November already...how did this happen? Up early to tackle two bushels of apples. Finally sitting down after doing 38 pts. and 13 qts. applesauce. Stored a few apples away for some pies but too tired to do that today. DIL was gonna learn how to make sauce but had drill this week and son had duty somewhere for 10 days. His army job has him all over the state. They think they'll actually be off for deer season opener. Guess if they want any venison canned they'll have to buy some jars as the sauce used up all my pints. Dreaming of getting the canner/waterbath/extra jars out of the kitchen so I can do a good mop job. Not a House Beautiful kitchen...a working hard one instead.

With property taxes due this month the sauce making will probably all I can afford to do. Found some good ideas here and on the web for Christmas gifts. We aren't big present givers and usually everything is homemade or something needful and not expensive. Not even gonna roast a turkey this year unless I see some amazing sale and don't forsee that happening! We have lovely roasting chickens from our Mennonite friends who raise pastured poultry so will put two of them in the barbecue.

Lovely day here and supposed to be even nicer tomorrow so it's back to the woodpile for us. Pa peavied a bunch of logs off the stack and cut them up so will pull the splitter out and get to work. Have about 3 cord oak put by but know that isn't enough for a season in our outdoor boiler and don't want to be splitting in an ice storm like we've done some years!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy November all.......

I have to get it in gear for the holidays, also!!

Our weather is moderate, we have been trimming up wayward tree branches, raking leaves, etc. Not very exciting.....but necessary. Most will go thru the shredder for mulch.

It's shooting range time for me.....I am also...once again teaching one of the gals in my office.....makes me feel good, that they trust me. All for the greater good.

I have heard comments on the news radio this week, about how hyper inflation and higher interest rates are on the way really soon....so , I am gonna get myself back on track with preps... to stave off as much impact, as I can.

Dh & I got out to early vote! 

We bought 25 round bales of hay...they will be here this next week. Dh is laying in as much feed as we can.

Did our usual EOM with the reward points. Ammo, Lamp oil, matches, Fels Naptha, Borax, washing soda, etc.

I am so thankful we already have mega firewood stored and covered. I still can hardly, believe our good fortune with that last year. I am still taking that man, baked goods to thank him!!

Off to get my Saturday underway....Everyone have a great day!

P.S. Don't forget to "FALL" back tonight!!!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am so glad AZ does not do savings time. I got confused every single year I was in MT! Trying to get the house trim prepped for painting and that means cutting of a zillion roofing staples from under the eaves (been saying I would do this for a year and it is now cool enough to play outside). Started painting the second bathroom....slowly LOL. Had a family discussion about the big electric bill and how to be more conscious of what we use (hot tub used daily). Been slowly adding food preps and putting powdered stuff like salt and sugar into soda bottles. Added a bunch to my medical preps and made a nice mending kit. Been cleaning bedroom closets and putting some non food preps in there for storage...one DB's has no room for even another shirt...what a clothes horse he must be! Hope to get the house and trim painted before the end of the month (money for paint too) So doing some extra side jobs for friends to make a bit more money. Got green beans, peppers, tomatoes still going in the back yard but the lawn is going into winter brown mode. I can honestly say I have not had a bored moment since I retired!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Found my desk top today. It's been covered in "stuff" for months. Made files for the stuff piling up. Turned around and dusted the wood burner pipe (It's in the same room)....maybe we can stop smelling burned dust every time we use it. Of course that led my eyes to the horrid mess of cobwebs and such of the stuff on the top of the brick wall/mantel. Been back in the house 3 yrs....I think that is the first time it's been cleaned since we stashed the stuff up there! Some of it was there from when we unpacked boxes and set it there to be dealt with later, lol. Well, I guess three years is later.

Tore apart the kitchen counter so I could put plastic up on the window behind it that leaks air. Not a hard job, just have to get DS to help me move the counter (it's in place with gravity....so it's easy).

Yesterday, I designed a small cabinet to make to deal with the wood burner mess. We have piles of wood, starters, kindling, newspaper, etc. No matter how I clean it up, it looks a mess. All we needed were 2-2x4 we had everything else, DH picked some up on his way home from work last night. I didn't get out to the shop to work on it though :doh: Hubby will come home from hunting and ask....and I have nothing done. Oh well, he can help me tomorrow. After being covered in 3 yrs of dirt and dust.....I just could brave the cold to go work outside and get covered in wood shaving. Yeah, sometimes I'm a bit girly.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Been a while since Ive posted.. been gearing up for winter and holidays.. (add in 3 birthdays, this month alone). Have been sewing up some gifts and our "girls" are only getting one "bought" item rest will be home made... but they are teens so they are learning its ROUGH out there!
Dh finally has a few side jobs, so getting stocked on TP, feminine hygiene ect...lol went to (dreaded) Walmart... he couldnt belive we spent almost $100 on 4 "sets" of razors and his meds... I told him " see why you dont get money back when I shop!!" lol


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it has been a busy beginning of the month for me also. 

On the 1st of November, I did go out and resupplied my chocolate stash at 50% off of the retail prices. I hate to pay full retail price for anything, if I can avoid it!! Now I have enough to share with the neighbors, and for myself - when I get the urge to satisfy my sweet tooth cravings every now and then. I had to go to the 2 Walgreen's stores in Eureka, in order to find supplies of 'the good stuff' that was on sale.

Currently I am taking a break from packing for my trip to Detroit. Since I am going to be gone for over 3 weeks, I feel like I am packing for a 6 months Arctic Expedition - boots, winter clothing, gloves, scarves, and other necessary cold weather gear. Tomorrow after my trip down to town, I will prep my everyday CCW carry handgun for the trip. I wont be flying with ammunition this year, since almost everyone in my family has the same model of pistol (CZ-52) chambered in 7.62X25mm Tokarev. So I will open up an ammo can there at Dad's and fill my magazines, from his or my sisters supply. I had acquired a CZ-52 for every family member when they were priced at $89.00 dollars each wholesale years ago, back when I had my FFL license. That makes one less thing that I will have to deal with the TSA folks at the airport at O-dark thirty - my flight boards at 4:30 am and takes off at 5am, so I have to be at the airport around 4 am to do my routine for "Flying With Special Items" with the TSA and the airlines employees. Sometimes the folks behind me in line at an airport will say, "look he has a gun", as I am checking in and going thru the routine of filling out the paperwork to have my legal weapon(s) in my checked luggage. I do have to show it to the airline counter employee to prove it is unloaded with a gun lock, and in a secured hard sided case that is placed in a checked piece of luggage with the airlines declaration card.

But I am through with canning food items for the moment. I may cook and then pressure can up some pint jars of turkey upon my return from Michigan. Or at the very least freeze up some meals of turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing and gravy in tupperware containers. I have 3 turkeys in my chest freezer that I want to cook up ,and that will make some more room in there.

I did show my front neighbors and their daughter who will be staying here, on which generator (the 4KW one) to use, just in case we loose power for over a day or more, in order to keep the fridge and freezer going. I did haul out all 4 generators (two EM650 watts Honda, a newer 1.5KW Generac, and the old 4KW Coleman work horse used for the whole house) and fired them up. That is so I don't leave them with a generator that wouldn't start if it is needed. Plus with gas prices dropping, today I filled up a truck and a couple of 5 gallon gas cans that were empty with regular unleaded gas at under $4.00 per gallon, that was the lowest price for the 1st time in a few months. Yes I did add stabil fuel additive to the new fuel.

Otherwise I am glad that I keep several items at my Dad's place like some radio equipment, a supply of work clothes - so I wont be hauling even more gear with me during my cross-country trip. As it is - I will have a full sea bag as checked luggage, a carry on bag, and a backpack for my laptop computer.

It will be the end of the month by the time of my return, so if I do any more prepping in November, it will be for my Dad/ Sister/ or another family member in Detroit. I know that my Sister has a long list of things for me to do at my Dad's house, and she is definately the task master to her Big Brother. I don't mind since it is for Dad, and as long as she leaves an afternoon for the family to go to the indoor gun range, for our family fun/ gun target shooting. That and my BFF from when we were kids, are going to a gun show in Detroit while I am there. We like to go and be lookie-loos at all of the firearms, but we do spend some money if we find an unusual or really neat item. 

Beside helping my Sister cook the Thanksgiving meal, I will be cooking some of the family Polish recipes for as many as 13 people, depending on how many relatives show up wanting 'stuffed cabbage' - 'kulacki's' (cream cheese cookies filled with fruit preserves [strawberry usually] then coated in powered sugar) or whatever my family requests me to make. My nephews do help with the prep work of the meals, and we have an assembly line set up in the kitchen in order to make enough food to feed that many relatives. Being the oldest child/ grandchild - I was taught by my Mom and Grandma on how to cook the Polish dishes from an early age (as soon as I could see over the counter while standing on a stool), and my cousins and their families seem to enjoy my cooking. They must enjoy it, since everyone wants some to take home with them. But they do bring food such as lasagna, chili, or other large meals to share amongst the family with them, when they do come over to visit Dad.

So I hope that everyone has an enjoyable Thanksgiving with their families, and finds good deals on items during the Holiday 'loss leaders' sales this month/ it is a great time to stock your pantry. I do know that I will be out shopping with my Sister before dawn on "Black Friday' - the day after Thanksgiving - out hunting for those money saving bargains. It has become a family tradition for us over the last few years. After having a turkey dinner, we look over the sale papers - make a list - then go out and fight the crowds before dawn in order to save money.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RadioFish! Happy Trails and a most wonderful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I woke up this morning with one word on my mind.....PREP!

DH and I made a trip to a nearby "big city" to hit the Autozone and grocery store. He stocked up on various oils needed to keep our diesel tractors and cars happy. He hadn't been shopping in a while and stood looking at the shelves of gallon jugs of oil and said..."WHAT HAPPENED TO THESE PRICES! THIS IS RIDICULOUS! I just smiled sympathetically and told him he hadn't seen anything yet, next stop the grocery story.

We are both trying to lower our red meat intake. Not our ideas, our doctor's. So I stocked up on fresh fish and Boca meat substitute. A trip on line doing some shopping found a stripped meat substitute/freeze dried, so I picked up about three pounds of that to give it a try with hopefully plans to get more if we like it.

Suddenly I feel like a squirrel gathering nuts while the first snow flakes are falling. I had planned on giving my gardening a rest this next year. The weather has not cooperated at all the last two years and much of my produce didn't....produce that is. But now I'm second thinking my plans and wondering what I should do? Plant or not plant but there is time for that yet.

Radiofish, I envy you. Nothing better than a big family get together. Hope your holiday is the best.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

With the holidays coming up I am trying to keep an extra close eye on my spending so stocking up is slow right now. However I did make a double batch of laundry detergent. I think I have enough made now to last me at least six months. I bought enough laundry supplies so that I can make two more double batches so that should keep us going for good while.

I am still working on Christmas gifts. I recently joined pinterest and so now I have ideas for the next several years. It is a very addictive site.

My other big project of the month is to get back into the habit of daily exercise. It is really way to easy for me to put off getting into better shape with all the other daily things we do. The thing is in an emergency situation being physically fit would be a giant help. It's free and very necessary so it's moved up to close to the top of my ongoing prep to do list.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RF, I can just see you out there on Black Friday! Don't trip any bargain hunters with that cane of yours getting to the last widget on the shelf, lol.  Have a wonderful trip, and I think it's great that you're fixing up your dad's place.

T-dap= tetanus, diphtheria and pertussis booster. Whooping cough has made a roaring comeback in our area. With a baby in the family, being vaccinated is extra important.

I've made it up on my shed roof a couple times so far, but it's slow going. I need to rig myself a safety harness. Working 2 stories up w/o one is not only scary, but downright stupid! I am making progress, at least!

I have a buyer for my extra pig! He's being picked up this afternoon, so I have to build a pallet cage and loading ramp today. I'm hoping for cold weather on my next days off so I can butcher. I've decided to try my hand at curing my own bacon and ham. If I do, my entire hog will be free.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been picking pecans in my time off. The wholesale price here is .55cents/lb this year. Much of the local wild supply are considered too small, so I keep looking for trees w slightly larger ones. And am freezing lots for me and gifts!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went to the doc yesterday for a checkup. Was long overdue and we thought it best to go and get established with them before I really needed to see someone. It took almost 3 months to get lined up to go as med offices here get backed up quick. Did get my tetanus shot which I've been needing to do for a few years. I told dh I don't have to freak out so bad when I get cut by the fence now, lol. 

We're watching the prices on turkeys too. Hope to see them go a bit lower next week. I asked the guy in the meat dept at one local store and he didn't seem to think they'll go much lower than this week but I'm going to wait one more week. Would love to see the baking supplies and broths go on sale.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I spent the day building a loading ramp and pen for the pig, and no one called for directions or showed up to get him. :shrug: Got to work tonight and found out the gal buying him was mandatoried into another double shift days and swing, so I understand. I wrote out all the directions for her and left it with the lab people to give her tomorrow. In the process, I found out I may well have a market for more pigs in the Spring, if I can get weaners from my xh again.  And, I now have a nice sturdy loading ramp/chute for future use.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Dug the parsnips--what was left of 'em, gophers got about half. Dug maybe a third of the jerusalem artichokes, the rest can stay in the ground unless we want 'em, for some reason the gophers never touch them. One person likes them, three will eat them without whining, so what we got is as much as we want for right now. Snow came in overnight, so that's that. Garden gets about a D- this year. (D is for deer.)
On the bright side, the hens have started hiding eggs and we've found fifty-one so far. We got a quarter beef (went in with some friends), so that's in the freezer: really good beef, too.
And we got a nasty little stomach virus. But that's not so much a prep as something to remember to prep for.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Sunbee, hope that tummy bug is gone quickly. It can get bad if more than one person per bathroom is suffering!  Do you have the recipe and ingredients for homemade "gatorade" on hand?

No snow here yet, but it's been below freezing the last few nights. Supposed to warm up a little and rain today. Of course it's gonna rain...it was lovely weather the last couple days while I had to sleep, and now that I'm about to have a couple nights off, it'll rain the whole time!  

I'm determined to try to get more done on my shed if the weather cooperates. Last time I worked on it, I got the last truss on the front (the eaves truss, if that makes sense) hoisted up and into position and more of the plywood nailed onto the upper slope of the gambrel roof, and more temporary tarps in place. I plan to stop at Lowe's to shop for mark-down lumber and free packing crates/pallets this morning, and will look to see if they carry some sort of safety harness rigging. If not, I'll try using rope or straps to make myself one.

Last trip to Lowe's netted me 13 2x6x12' boards for $28 on the cull lumber rack. My ds picked them up for me as I wasn't driving the p/u that day, and I'm picking them up from him today. Haven't decided what I'm going to use them for, but I'm sure I'll figure it out, lol! It pays to ask if they can do any better on the markdown price, which is already 50% off. I usually end up getting the bundle for 75-90% off the retail price, and the defects are usually pretty minor. I wish I could run into a bundle of plywood at that kind of discount!

A big thank you to all our veterans on this Armistance Day.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, crud...I just typed out a whole post on my phone, only to have it disappear on me! :grumble: so, briefly....
Sold the pig today and after an escape from the back of their truck, played American Hogger and wrestled him back in. 
Didn't find any cull lumber at Lowe's, but did get the parts needed to wire the generator to run the house safely in a power outage. Also looked at overpriced safety harnesses and decided I could make one for a whole lot less than $129!
Had fun visiting with my kids and some of the grands, especially my favorite play date buddy, Caycee, aka Guppy or The Gupster! Jon ordered my brake pads and rotors while I was there and will put them on when they arrive. He also helped me load my lumber. I was really pleased with how little defects were in the bundle...a few with a "wow" to them, a few knotty ones, but definitely worth the $2 or so per board.
Picked up a dozen gallon water jugs at the transfer station. I'll bleach them and use them for drinking water storage in the freezer or pantry.
Looked at my finances and I can cut a few more months off my time table for paying off my mortgage. If nothing comes up, it looks like March at the latest. :sing:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Just trudging along here.

DH & I went to Cabela's and did an ammo haul.....that place was CRAZY packed. There must have been 100 folks in line to register for the required background check. 3 deep at the counters just to browse or make a choice ..... I joked with a salesperson.....ya'll been busy? He looked pityful.....and croaked out....."Unbeliveable busy". He said if a sales hand could say the word "gun" they were told to get back there and help with the masses!

I have been making Tamales for the holidays. Chicken and dressing going to the office today. Big pot of beef stew for our dinner.

Weather is finally chilly here 30 this a.m. brrrrr. Even colder erather tonight. Had to drag in the Citrus trees.... they have fruit ripening.....I didn't want to lose them.

Local store had pork loins, buy one... get 3 free......I got 8 in the freezer. I picked up another turkey... 24 pounder at .59 a lb. Had to take it to MIL freezer.....I am full to the brim! They also had canned goods .59....picked up a few cases.

Topped off all vehicles... while gasoline is at a ...ahemm....decent price. Made sure gas cans have fresh and ready. DH getting propane tanks filled and a feed order again this week.

BTW - Doomsday Prepper show start again Tuesday on NAT GEO.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Good Morning everyone 

It has been cold here too! Right now at 6:15 am it is 13 degrees. Where did that come from? Just last week we were in the 30's at night and 60's in the day.

MGM, it sounds like your shed is coming along nicely. Be careful! Score on the lumber.

The shed is well on it's way and has ended up becoming a shop  It's bigger than the shed we purchased several years ago. The roofing is almost done and the siding. Windows are put in and the floors. My honey just needs to add some insulation and walls inside along with a loft and make cabinets (unless we can find a killer deal on Craigslist or the thrift)

I need to finish up some canning and freezing this week. I bought a case of cranberries and want to make some cranberry juice (like the easy grape juice method), cranberry sauce to have on hand and try cranberry ketchup.

I was also gifted a large banana squash that will be roasted, some for the freezer and some for soup.

I am still trying to organize and clear out our bedroom but it is so overwhelming and since mom has been with us, it's been hard. She is still asleep so once I am done here I plan on tackling that and taking stuff out to the shed. I need to secure some plastic sheeting to our bedroom window as our room gets very cold. I am thankful for the propane stove my husband put in there 

TDD, yum! Tamales! Something I always wanted to learn how to make.
Ammo is something we need to pick up too. Our Cabela's is about 4 hours away though  I guess online will work 

The gas price has gone down here a little bit for now so we try to top off when we can and often use our Cabela's card (as a debit card) to earn points.

Christmas gifts are almost all purchased, most made and I want to work on making some marshmallows this week. I have our Christmas cards and holiday stamps too. I do need to prep some food items for Thanksgiving. I am waiting for a better price for turkeys at the grocery store and really want to raise our own next year. I think we may be waiting on the pigs until then too.

Have a great and productive day everyone!

And thank you veterans for your service and dedication to us!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Busy around here....but not much of it prepping  

DH helped me make up the wood storage cabinet I designed last week. We rushed it a bit, so it didn't turn out as nice as it could have. Luckily Gorilla Glue foams and fills in spaces, lol. Now I have an open cabinet next to the wood burner that can hold newspaper, kindling and wood. I'll sand it up and paint it next spring, when we aren't using it daily. 

I will be recycling about 1/2 the newspaper I had set aside for fire building. We really don't need that much! I had a large tub full....now I have a set amount of space for paper, so I know when to keep some and when to recycle. About 20# heading to the recycling bin later today.

Made a run with DH to Fin, Feather, and Fur (a locally owned outfitters) Picked up slugs for deer season. Next weekend is Youth Gun then the week after Thanksgiving is All Gun so, they had some nice sale prices. Picked up a few Christmas presents. DS needs another mess kit....his is falling apart after 2 years of hard use. I'm making up a BBQ basket for BIL....found some nice burger spices a marinade injector to add. Now I just need to make the Cinnamon Almonds (cook's snacks) and his basket will be done.

We are doing very well in keeping out credit card use down this month. We pay it off every month, so no interest payments, BUT we were whipping it out too much!! That should give us a huge chunk of cash to put into "supply" sales that come up this time of year. Now we need to re-train ourselves to buy with cash (my downfall) and not buy everything that you think of on a whim (DH's downfall).

Well, back to scrubbing down cabinets in the kitchen. It was decided we would host Christmas this year . This will allow for all (both sides of the family) to be able to come and see DD's play (church musical). BUT my house is a filthy mess!! I haven't really done a good cleaning on it since moved to Europe. We've been back 3 yrs.....um....the corners are nasty!! Trying to work in one "deep clean" chore a day. In a months time it just might be clean.


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Haven't posted in awhile here, been busy, but feel like I am in a lull this week. 

Our freezers are full after 3 hunting trips we have 30 pheasants in the freezer. 2 trips were family related and one friend, but they really did not cost to much and my dogs got lost of work and training. One 6 yr old yellow lab and a 6 month old which did great. The birds are on top of all the beef, chicken, and pork. Also my friend sent home some extra samon he caught, because he is a bachelor and doesn't eat much of it.

Built a ladder out of scrap lumber for the well pit and it should last for some time, just need to got thru the FIL scrap metal pile to make some hooks for hanging.

Trying to not spend much at all and feel like I should be doing more to prep, did an iventory of scrap wood pile today and have enough to build my hayrack/bunk for cattle, but will probably be short for the small chicken coop I plan to build.

Did remember I had left my coleman lantern behind when we moved from my parents rental property and picked that up and bought replacement parts, also filled the picked up with gas and 4-5 gallons jugs for preps.

Still waiting on 2 refinance papers to go thru and continue my total debt payoff goal.

Made more homemade babyfood from a gift of carrots and apples. The wife thinks the baby likes the homemade stuff better than store bought. Not sure what to do with my time at this point as I am trying not to buy much of anything unless I have to.

Homemade Granola Bars sound great to me.

Keep the ideas coming always looking for something to do.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Can tell it's a busy season with the lack of doings posted here. We've slaving on the wood pile. Son was here so did two more cords(full) and have 27 more logs to go,7 hollow. My personal favorite to split! Thank God for our splitter. Best purchase we've made for the farm. Our wood is all oak and mighty hard to split with maul when you are in your late 60's!!

A buck is taunting my sons down in the valley. Personally I like them to shoot fat does. Been in the 20's the past few mornings...sleep in weather.

Have been concentrating on using the food I canned....not like it's just for pretty. Made swiss steak and everything from the farm. Then soup all homemade ingredients,too. Won't have 'taters to take us thru the winter as they did poorly in our drought but have dehydrated lots of frozen veggies and see there is a special for 1# bags for .88 so will definitely get more this morning. Turkeys for .77 here and ham at $1.38 so hoping to get two each for the freezer. Son asked for angel food cake for the holiday...yipee,no pie crust for me to wresle. After 50+ years of cooking my pie crust can be great or not so much! Got plenty of eggs for a cake and we always top with strawberries; lots of them in the freezer. Will have to start all new strawberry beds this year as the drought got them...too far from the hoses but the blueberries,raspberries and new apple trees made it. Picking delicious pears. Don't understand why they are so good this year as usually grainy but not complaining! Deer haven't gotten them all.

The neighbors must have all gotten their deer 'cause my dang Pyrenees keeps dragging their hides/bones home. Uck. Have a crow that has taken to eating her dog food while she is off scavenging. Got 10# suet from our meat processor and made up suet cakes for the birds...really draws the birds;especially woodpeckers of which we have several varieities. Beats them pecking on my cedar house!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Did a big shopping trip yesterday....3-1/2 hours long! We all hate to shop so it was not fun. We have the items we need for the holidays and have almost finished the Christmas shopping. Even picked up a new license plate holder for DH. He hit a deer the other night. Only damage was a broken plate holder....doe rolled 3 or 4 time got up and ran. We bought very little food....nice having a full pantry so you can focus on "other" purchases. I'll stock up on baking items in Dec, that gives me a few weeks to see how much I can fit in the space we have left. We've been doing a good job at keeping the shelves full all year so we may have to look for some less traditional storage locations to we get more.

Youth gun is this weekend. DH will be taking DS out for the first time. Of course, the theme of the year has infringed on DS's hunting, too. All this year every time we have something booked to do 2-3 more "must do's" things come up, too. So this weekend DH and DS will have to leave the hunt by lunch tomorrow to get home in time for the movie premier from DS's move camp over the summer. I guess the kids walk the red carpet, have "paparazzi" there (parents play this part), and the whole thing, lol. It will be a hoot seeing my son on the big screen...


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

The local Fred's had chicken broth on sale for 3/$1.00. Not the best brand but for that price, I bought 3 cases. I had called the night before to ask if I needed to special order two cases but the manager said she had 4 cases so it should be fine. I found a stock man and asked if 3 would be too many and he was happy to put as much as I wanted in the buggy. I think he was happy to get rid of them so he wouldn't have to put them on the shelf, lol. I went ahead and bought a pack of tp while I was there to add to the supply. 

BIL's gf brought over some vacuum sealed ham chunks and packaged deer meat last night. I was thrilled to find some deer sausage in the bag! I really like bil's gf


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Busy week here. I have several catering orders, so gathering and prepping for those.

More Tamale wrapping today, pie baking tomorrow 30 of them, while 16 racks of Baby back ribs are in the smoker. 
Need a few more fresh ingredients....so I am going to have to run out to the store.

I have been knitting like crazy, in my spare time, for Chrismas gifts. 
Between the Tamale wrapping and rolling and Knitting, my hand are SORE. Enough so, I am going to pass in target practice this week. Mark that one down! LOL!!

My Dh is still working on diligently stocking more feed and hay each week. 

We are pretty well stocked up on most other stuff. We did do another ammo run the other night. Shelves are looking scary bare.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I posted on this before but for those who don't know, my family lost our home, all our belongings and our two precious dogs in a house fire on Oct. 24. We ended up staying in a motel for about 12 days and are now settling into a rental home. Since we lost everything - I am having to start all of our preps from square one - which just seems overwhelming to me!! Anyway - I decided to break things down and start focusing on some smaller things to work on for the next few weeks so I am not feeling so "panicky" about things. 

This what I am starting with...

first aid box - I am just going to put this in a Rubbermaid tub for now. Started by getting a couple of boxes of bandaids, gauze, ect. Will have to build on this as time goes on. Luckily we have a Dollar Tree locally as well as a Family Dollar. 

food preps - I know this isn't the best - but they were on sale this week. Picked up 12 cans of Spam and 12 cans of DM stew. Also bought several 1 lb bags of rice and beans. It isn't much, but it is a start. 

batteries - bought a couple packs of rechargeables and charger. Also bought a couple of flashlights and little lantern for each of the kids rooms. I want to replace the headlamps that we had for each one of us, but couldn't find anything reasonable locally. 

Extra blankets - bought several pieces of fleece to make easy tie blankets. The kids all needed some for their beds anyway and I want to have at least several extra for each person. 

This is a start and I am starting to feel better by focusing on what needs to be done bit by bit - because looking at everything that we have to replace as a whole is just too much for me right now.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

November has been crazy busy for us. We have about 4 years worth of firewood but my grandpa showed up with a load of very dry oak so we stacked it with the rest. It is about half a cord, dry and cut for free! Well, it did cost me a slice of pie and two cups of coffee for grandpa, but he would have gotten that anyway 

I have been hitting sales left and right to fill the freezer, 6 turkeys at .59 cents a pound (all 15 to 25 pound birds) 4 hams at .99 cents a pound (all 10 pounds or more) 10 pounds of green beans at .79 cents a pound, and 10 1 pound bags of frozen corn at .55 cents a bag after coupons and sale  I scored 15 pound bags of potatoes for $3 each so one bag was stored the other dehydrated.

The day after Halloween I hit the stores for chocolate sales and ended up getting about $15 worth of chocolate for $5 and I scored 12 free pumpkins. I canned and frozen 6 and the other 6 are in the garage nestled in hay.

Been doing all kinds of house cleaning, selling stuff we don't need and bartering with neighbors for nuts and fruit. Soon the citrus will be pouring in then I will be juicing and freezing our year's supply of citrus juices.

Man, I HAVE been busy, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Prairiecomforts, I am so sorry to hear about your misfortune. I have sufferd the loss of a home by fire. I truly empathize. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}

I got all my pie baked... some are boxed up, some are still cooling. House smells great!!

I will start steaming Tamales tomorrow. Have 1 turkey to smoke.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I, too, have lost a home to fire many years ago. I feel for you going through it now, Prairie. You're doing what you can to rebuild your preps. I agree that a good first aid kit is an important place to start. That's something you need on a near daily basis with kids!

The sun finally came out for a bit today. It was lovely to get outside in fresh air without getting soaked. After the last 4 or 5 days, my rain gauge was full, and my pig pen is a lake, a big, muddy lake. There are some banches down, but it looks like the trees stayed up. It blew fairly hard yesterday, and the power was out for about 7 hrs. Just long enough to remind me that the oil lamps need cleaned and refilled. Had plenty of firewood for the stove, and plenty of light from the solar lights, led flashlights, etc, books to read or to listen to, and plenty of water! No need to fire up the generator, and I'm not set up for it completely anyway, and just a good fall tuneup for winter preps. I need a good reminder now and then that even the best preps don't do any good if they aren't kept updated and accessible.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I have escaped from my sister's clutches for a couple of days it seems. I have been busy part of the time doing carpentry, plumbing, painting, and electrical work at my dad's. This has been going on for about 2 weeks now, ever since I arrived here in Detroit, but since all of it is for my Dad, I'll keep on being a good little indentured servant.I still have to service Dad's generator, snow blower, riding lawnmower, and the other internal combustion engines while I am here. The contractors have been here and finished repairing the living room floor ( broken beam, and replaced several floor joists and replaced the sub-floor) all in the space of a single day!

Also I have been a short order cook, cooking huge meals for the family and cousins, and getting dishpan hands from washing all of the pots/ pans/ and dishes associated from feeding the family. The family had our 'Thanksgiving' turkey meal on this last Sunday the day before my Brother flew back to Tucson. Apparently it will be just my Dad and myself here on Thanksgiving Day, so Dad has requested a meal of pinto beans, friend potatoes, and cornbread as his holiday meal. Now I know why my mom used to make comments such as "Get Out Of My Kitchen", when I was growing up. I have said that a few times so far, when someone wanders into my work space as I am preparing the large meals, or cleaning up afterwards. I imagine that I sort of now know how TDD feels while she is working in a commercial kitchen.

I did manage to sneak away for about 3 hours with my BFF (from since we were in grade school onwards) to a Gun Show last Friday on the other side of Detroit - where I did not buy a firearm for myself. However. my youngest Nephew now is the proud owner of an used Marlin model 60 semi-auto .22LR Rifle. I was even able to talk the seller down by a few bucks off of his asking price - apparently cash talks, I guess!! Luckily I do have a current and valid State of Michigan gov't issued ID card and along with my California CCW License, there was no problem with my walking out the door carrying the .22 rifle that day.

Plus I heard from my house sitter up at my place, and all is well there. I guess that they are enjoying the many channels of satellite TV, and has been keeping my cat entertained during my absence.

I did want to say that I went food shopping with my Sister last Saturday afternoon, and now I have an image of what it would be like during a rush on the food stores!! Long lines of overflowing shopping carts, folks pushing and shoving looking for items, and the hunt for the elusive parking spots in a huge parking lot!

I hope that everyone has a great Thanksgiving Holiday! 

I do know that I will be out at 4 am the day after Thanksgiving (Black Friday) hunting for bargains with my Sister - it is a family tradition that has evolved over the years when I am here in Detroit at this time of the year. Maybe she just wants me along so we can find those desireable 'blue' handicapped parking spots... Or because her 'big brother' is head and shoulders taller than most folks and can easily spot things through the crowds?


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Been a busy month here of paying off debt (woot!) and getting some major purchases done. Said goodbye to the rental washer and dryer...got a new, paid for set AND a deep freeze (YES!) just in time to stock up nicely for the winter. Firewood for the season is all in and part of next year's as well, provided the temps don't nosedive on us we'll be set.

Re-started the job hunt for me...McD's is a job but it sure isn't one that will pay the bills without going on assistance. DH is sidelined in the job hunt area until the VA can get him checked over good since there are now more nerve and pain issues (higher med dosage required). No news on his VA reward letter yet, so no light at the end of that tunnel. Also no news on his disability hearing decision...the OT at the hearing dropped the "no job you can do" bomb on DH and he's struggling with that. The man just doesn't not work...this will be a hard one for him to swallow I believe.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Jess, if it's not too personal, what happened to your dh? I know he was wounded, and it sounds like pretty badly. Is it that there is no military job he can do, or no job ever, anywhere? Please thank him for his service, and the sacrifices that he (and you, as his family) he made for us.

Back to stormy weather here...yuck. Great weather for ducks, as they say. I've been spending the day making sure all the rechargeable flashlights and batteries are recharged, cleaning oil lamps and glass chimneys, and sharpening knives and scissors. Also making brown and serve rolls, snacks and stuffing for tomorrow. I'll try to head into work early enough tonight to drop everything off at my ds and ddil's so I don't have to drive back home in the morning.and then back to their place for dinner. I just have to make sure I give plenty of extra hay to the critters this evening.

I'm getting low on hay, too, so I need to make a call to my hay guy. I hope he can get into the back of the barn without running over anything on the way in...the pigpen cuts down on the driveway in. Got a message from his wife saying they lowered the price on hay to $3 a bale through the end of the year. Need to fill the stall in the barn and build another shed to hold another 100 bales or more. I have plenty of building materials, just need some dry weather on my days off so I can throw up a simple shed and get it filled up. 

Well, better get back to the kitchen....stuffing needs time to rehydrate the dried onions and celerry. Making it from preps, with craisins thrown in. Yum.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Not too personal MGM...he got tossed backwards over the turret in the MRAP (he was standing out the gunner hole) and being too tall for the harness to do it's job, was almost thrown completely out of the vehicle. The guys in the cab grabbed his feet and hauled him back down but it hyper-extended his back. Looking back, it would have been better if they had just let him go on out. The harness would have held him to the vehicle (hopefully) but even if it hadn't the damage would have been taken more seriously at first AND been categorized right. As it is, the VA has him down as being medically separated for spinal injuries (5 herniated disks, severe spinal curvature, cracked vertebrae...the list of damage is a page and a half long) incurred in a combat zone.

That's where the most damage was done...the neglect on the part of the PA that was in charge of the Soldiers health and welfare and his duplicitous record keeping. It's more of a damage to the pocketbook and DH's spirit to see what is written in that man's notes, since they make it look like DH's back was hurt moving rocks instead. Unfortunately, the last three years in the Army was like that period.

But, DH says thank you for your thanks (he never quite knows what to say).


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ouch! That does sound painful. My oldest ds was in the Army and was medically separated for severe spinal curvature. It got to the point where he could no longer wear his gear, so he was medically discharged. It took years, but he finally got his disability settled. I hope it doesn't take anywhere near that long for your dh. If it starts to drag out, call your congressperson and see if they can light a fire under someone at the VA. And tell him "you're welcome!" 

I started out to trim my bangs yesterday and ended up giving myself a complete haircut! it turned out pretty well, if I do say so myself. Of course, it took over an hour, so I didn't get my visit in at my kids'. Then I forgot to pack the stuffing and other goodies, so I'll have to go home in the morning and try to get in a nap, then head out. Hate to make that extra trip, even if gas has finally dropped in price a bit.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We finally butchered two of our own chickens. We have an abundance of roosters and it came time to thin the herd a bit. Dh went out and harvested two. One was a rotten scoundrel always starting fights. The other wasn't too bad but the numbers were against him. My 11 year old nephew was hanging out over here and when he heard dh was going out to chop chicken heads, he took off flying to watch. While we were in the garage cleaning them, my nephew looked at me and said "I learn the best stuff when I'm over here!". Made me feel good that he enjoys our little adventures. He may need to know this stuff in the future and my brother isn't the farm animal type. My nephew is quite the shot with a youth bow he has and I told him if he gets squirrels or rabbits, to bring them over and I'll cook them.

I won't lie, it was a tad difficult to eat at first but I got over it. Dd had two servings so she didn't care one little bit! I have one guinea that is bullying my mama hen and he may be the next on the dinner table.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We went to the Christmas auction last night and picked up a couple of things to put back. We got two 10x20 tarps, some knives, two camelbak type hydration bladders in the harnesses, and a rechargeable headlamp. The things they sell are not the highest of quality but it's what we could afford and better than nothing.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I canned up leftover turkey today. Got 8 pints plus one pint of broth. All sealed.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Made up a giant pot of Michigan Senate Bean soup from my leftover ham bone and froze 10 pints for lunches. This is the best bean soup ever....Michigan is a big navy bean producing state fyi. Still having sales on hams so will try to get a couple more along with a big turkey to can. So handy having meat canned up. Love Tattler lids but miss the ping!!

Chickens haven't slowed down in this cold weather. Even the two old gals lay every other day and always double yolkers. Mr. Rooster is still mild mannered so he gets to stay for now. Hoping to hatch some Americaunas this spring. They sure do love the spouts I make them. Keeps the yolks nice and yellow. Feed store owner says people were looking thru the cartons for our blue and green eggs!! We seem to be the only people selling now that the weather has turned cold. Could be the light and heated water. Sell enough every week to pay their feed bill so that helps. 

Just 10 logs left of our giant pile and 5 are hollow(my personal favorite!)...can see the finish line. Log spliter is a blessing with all this oak. Red oak especially as so knarly and practically impossible to split with maul. Of course, we are turning a blind eye on the mountains of tops in the woods!! Will tackle them on sunny winter days.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Can I just say...I am pooped!

All the holiday kick off wore me out! Not a smidgen of room in fridge or any freezers... so, I gotta stop with the cookin!

RF - Yep, For sure that's just about how I feel in the commercial kitchen, especially if ther are strangers prancing thru. Also, my Dh will try to help me here ....and he is ALWAYS in my way in the kitchen!!......ALWAYS!!!

I managed to get a couple of small gifts ordered....but, I will let me fingers do the walkin for the other things.

Dh is having some(MORE) security upgrades done:run: He and our "prepper" cuz'n, have been comparing notes and that always leads to spending more $$.

The weather is very moderate here... few cool mornings....trees still holding their leaves.

Well, that's about it.... We had a good Thanksgiving. So.....Onward!!!


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Considering appropriate punishments for four sons, one of whom (no one has confessed) broke open a box of powdered milk. Not to eat, just spilled on the floor. NO MORE ELECTRONICS and?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sunbee said:


> Considering appropriate punishments for four sons, one of whom (no one has confessed) broke open a box of powdered milk. Not to eat, just spilled on the floor. NO MORE ELECTRONICS and?


Ages?? 
Small (younger then 10) sore bottoms (if that's done in your home - if not maybe an extra hour or two a day of chores) with no electronics.

Older (teens) No power of any kind...IE no lights, games, radio, MP3 players, phones,TV, etc.... and no milk. See how fun it is to live through SHTF with no power and no milk (or anything that takes milk to make) for a few weeks. Rest of the family gets power and milk. Would be a good time for those boys to have cold cereal for breakfast....daily. (Yes, I'm that cruel when my food stores are messed with)

DH called, he got a doe!! School plans will now be messed up (home school) as we are going to process this one ourselves (for the first time). DS will be an active participant in this....DD's not ready for all of it. I asked her to see the deer hanging (one step further then she say last year...she was a bit teary eyed seeing it on the trailer last year, but she still took pictures) then she's done till the meat comes in the house to grind, can & freeze. Maybe next year she will be ready to see chunks of meat (when it no longer looks like a deer....but chunks). Goal is by age 13 or 14 she can see it through, she's 10.

ETA: Have to brag on DD, she hung out and helped with the skinning and even watch DH take the head off!! I guess the few seconds of tears this morning when she heard DH made a shot was all she needed. She thought it was cool!! Was even "playing" with the feet and making the muscle work since she could see how they moved.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, Sunbee, I feel your pain. I had kids that did all kinds of things like that growing up. I sometimes marvel that they lived to adulthood! How old are they?

Jen, that's great that your dd is doing so much better with the whole butchering thing. So many kids today have a total disconnect between a living animal and the food they eat. 3 of mine were fine with it, while one still prefers not to know!

RF, how was Black Friday shopping with your sis? I ended up going with my ds and ddil to Wal-Mart to shop the Thursday night sales and say hi to my older dd, who was working the sale. It was a zoo, but I took advantage of the bargains to get a few electronics and a Shark steam mop, which I'm totally lovin'. Treated myself to a Wii and the Zumba game for it. Looking for a way to make exercise fun while the weather is cruddy this winter.

TDD, you amaze me with all you accomplish, gf! I always have great plans.com but poor followthrough. 

If anyone had told me years ago that I'd share Thanksgiving Dinner with my ex, his mother (my xmil), and his 2nd xw, whom he still lives with, AND I'd enjoy it, I'd have LOL. But, my ds and ddil hosted dinner and I really had a good time. Many years and the addition of grandkids makes a difference.

I've been splitting kindling today, as well as deep cleaning the house in prep for decorating. I still have the remains of a migraine, but I can't stand lying around any longer. It makes my head hurt worse and my thinking foggier when I do. Hoping to be back to work tomorrow night.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Day 2 of meat processing done. It's our first time doing it ourselves, so we are rather S-L-O-W. I think butchering might just be the right term, LOL.

Anyways 20# of very lean ground venison in the freezer. Another 17# in steaks and roasts. That leaves about 30# still sitting out in the garage staying cold....I'll can that tomorrow, while hubby goes back to the woods to see if he can find another one  I also have a stock pot full of turkey in broth sitting in the mudroom I need to can tomorrow. Going to be another long day..

Well we gave up on the guy we ordered wood from. I called about 6 times over 5 weeks, only to be told they would be out in the next day or so. Never showed gre:. I got their name from the neighbor....he like them (price is good, too) and when he called in the morning they delivered that night! But they never delivered for us. Called my "old guy" he's not taking orders that way any more. Now you call in the spring and get on the list. When he has a load he drops it off. I get that, no more paying guys to load wood, unload wood, store wood, load wood and deliver wood. Now it's loaded once and delivered. So....last week of Nov and no wood!! I hit Craigslist. Found a local guy that wants $170 for a cord (a real one - 4'x4'x8') for cherry. I called, expecting the run around. He said he be here in 45 min!!!! Told him I'd be here with his cash. So after processing meat all day, followed by cooking dinner and making sweet rolls, I'll be stack wood - alone. Kids have church (bells, choir, Bible Study) and it's DH's week to run the trap meet at the range, lol. So is my luck.... We live in town with a driveway (off an alley) one car deep (and 3 wide)....so leaving it sit all night and dealing with it tomorrow is not really the best idea.:nono:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm sore all over tonight! Over the last couple days I've cleaned out the tack/feed room in the barn, cleaned out the hay stall in prep for getting my 100 bales of hay tomorow afternoon, cut more old lumber into firewood and packed in a good supply, split 2 dog food sacks and 3 5 gal bucketsful of kindling, shifted a 55 gallon metal barrel half full of concrete mix around to get it up on a pallet, dug out the doorways to the stalls my pig is occupying, filled a dozen gallon jugs with filtered water, scrubbed out a huge number of buckets and totes from my rainwater collection collection, strained rainwater from those buckets into clean buckets, removed rotting pallets from under the drip line and replaced them with good ones and set up everything for the next storm, tried to muscle my loading rampaway from the barn, but failed (too heavy), so I rigged up a tarp over it so the rain water will run down to a tote instead of straight down the ramp and into the barn. I know there was more, but that's a fair sample of how I earned my aches and pains, lol. That was after working all night Tuesday night.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

We got a cat...rephrase...we got another cat. This one comes from a long line of excellent mousers, so may be able to teach the "city" cat what his job really is. I hope.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I survived my yearly 2 to 3 week expedition to Detroit! 

This time I was gone for 22 days, since I was stuck overnight at the Sacramento Airport, due to missing my connection by 3 minutes last night. But once again having a well packed (stuffed to the gills and darned heavy) set of carry on bags, allowed me to be in relative comfort while sitting in a deserted airport. Even with no open restaurants of anywhere to buy food, I was able to eat my MRE entrees, entertain myself, have clean clothing, and not be hungry and miserable like the couple that were also stuck there due to also trying to make the connection from our flight from Denver. 

I was able to get out of there on the 1st flight to Eureka this morning at just after 6 am. Of course here on the West Coast we are currently getting hit by major winter storms coming in off of the ocean and the ride in was rather bumpy, and as I got off of the small twin engine turbo-prop plane it was pouring and raining sideways. Yet I was a very happy camper when I came in the door this morning, to have firewood stacked and ready to light, and the place stocked and ready for the storms to hit. 

MGM - Shopping with my sister on Black Friday was the usual hectic mass of pushing and rushing shoppers. But it has developed into a family tradition, and we take time out to go to breakfast during the early morning hours. My sister also is keeping up on her shooting skills, and 'Annie Oakley' once again gave her big brother the Marine a run for the money. Plus my youngest nephew is quite an excellent shot with his new Marlin .22LR semi-auto rifle.

TDD - well I am out of my cooking for many people duties at my Dad's house. Now it is time to get adjusted to cooking for one again. I am hoping to get around to cooking a turkey in the next week or so, so I can make up several frozen containers of turkey dinners.



The weather service is predicting for us to get up to 12+ inches of rain in the next few days

Flooding predicted at Fernbridge; agencies prep for heavy rain, winds - Times-Standard Online

*Humboldt Bay Fire provided the following storm preparedness tips:*

* Have a plan. Be prepared for the storm by obtaining items such as batteries, flashlights, and a weather radio ahead of the storm's arrival.

* Stay informed of changing weather conditions.

* Only go out in to the weather if you must.

* When driving in inclement weather, slow down. Allow for additional time to get to your destination.

* Be aware of standing water on the roadways which may cause vehicles to hydroplane.

* Use your headlights during wet weather.

* Look out for debris on roadways such as rocks, trees, and limbs.

* High winds may make operation of vehicles difficult.

* Watch out for downed power lines. Do not attempt to approach a downed power line. Notify your local emergency services if you locate a downed line.

* Be aware of rapidly rising streams and flooding on to roadways. Do not attempt to cross flooded roadways. There may be a current that can cause a vehicle to be swept away.

* If you are using a generator, use only outdoors.

* Only fuel emergency generators when they are cool to avoid fuel fires.

Here's the forecast through the weekend:

Today: Rain. The rain could be heavy at times. High near 58. Breezy, with a south southeast wind 22 to 26 mph, with gusts as high as 36 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between 1 and 2 inches possible.

Tonight: Rain. The rain could be heavy at times. Low around 54. Breezy, with a south wind 24 to 29 mph, with gusts as high as 39 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between three quarters and one inch possible. 



The posting of the Flood Warnings above makes me very glad that I don't live down off of the 'mud flats' of Humboldt Bay any more, where the small creek next to the house would flood during heavy rains during high tides.

So today I charged every ni-cad battery pack I could find for all of my radios, checked my ham radios that run on 12VDC are they ready to go when we loose power, and have a couple of candles lit just in case the winds take out the commercial power. Unless the power is off for more than 24 hours, I don't have to fire up a gas powered generator for the chest freezer and fridge. I can run most everything else I need in my house off of my 12VDC battery bank (a set of marine deep cycle batteries).


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

RF -- Glad you had a good visit and a safe, though delayed trip home. Enjoy the weather. 

I have turkey to can today -- had been in the refrigerator freezer for over a year, one of those deals where it was so cheap you couldn't not buy it. Since it is a frost-free freezer, the turkey has just been through too many defrost cycles so it gets canned up for dog food. 

Need to clean out and straighten my food closet. Still have a couple of bags left from the TG specials that have not been put away yet. Need to check all my home vac sealed stuff and maybe put some in the rotation and check, clean, and fill my can rotator shelves.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome home, RF! Nice to hear that your preps paid off in Sacramento. Gives you a sense of having done everything right when you can breeze through minor inconveniences as just that, an inconvenience, not a SHTF moment, doesn't it? Stay safe through this round of storms, my friend. We are on the fringes of the same systwm, with our heaviest rains predicted for Friday and Sunday nights. I was watching the forecast this morning and it looked like a big bullseye right over your neck of the woods. I agree, the lowlands of the mudflats is no place to be right now. Oh, and I never have gotten tthe hang of cooking for one, lol. Luckily, I don't mind leftovers! I do as you do, packaging up home cooked "TV dinners".

Huzzy, I need to straighten up my pantry, too. On top of the usual dusting and rotating, I managed to dump a pile of flour on the floor at a time when I didn't have a moment to spare for clean up, and it's been taunting me for a week. . I also have a new set of shelves to put together and another set to modify so the glass shelves can't slide off the brackets, disastrous when fully loaded!

Jess, hope this newest cat works out well for you. A good mouser is invaluable. I'm down to 2 cats from a high of 9 a few years back. One of them is a good mouser, but the other has birth defects which make it impossible for her to breathe quietly enough to sneak up on a mouse. Instead of a nose pad, she has fur on her nose, 2 little slits to breath through and one of her whiskers sticks straight out the front of her nose. Add in one eye that is sunken in and about half normal size, and it gives her a very odd look indeed! You can hear her coming as she snuffles with every breath. She's also a runt and probably only weighs 5# on a good day. Despite all that, she's healthy as a horse and doing well at about 8(?) years old.

My hay delivery is coming around 3pm today. I'm hoping that between rain showers I can work on lean-to construction in prep for making more hay storage. I also need to grab the drill and some self tapping screws to put up a couple plastic panels on the end of the barn to prevent rain from blowing in on my hay, and I want to work on gutters for the barn eaves. My goal is to have all of my rainwater filling the 275 gallon caged totes on the south end of the barn. Filling all 4 of the tanks there will give me 1100 gallons of clean water suitable for laundry, watering animals and, after filtering through the Berkey, drinking water. I have another tank partly filled by the garden, but need to figure the best way short of buckets to finish filling it. Eventually, I want to add more tanks on the other side of the barn door on the south end and a series of them along the sides of the barn, as well as making some sort of storage off all the outbuildings. There is still a pool to fill, too, if I ever get it set up. I think I'll be putting it where the pig pen is now, but that plan is subject to change!

Well, I've frittered away the morning. Better get busy before I fritter away the rest of the day.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Did nothing really related to prepping. Had a "girls day" instead. DH and DS are off hunting, so DD and I went Christmas shopping and to lunch. Stop at a hair cutting place and got 14" of my hair cut off to donate! DD is still looking at me oddly....she's never seen my hair this short, boys will be surprised when they get home, too. I did call and warn them, lol. It has time to grow out some by summer so I can put it in a good bun. I can just barely get one in now, but I'll stick with ponytails for the near future - less work.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Took DH to the Fort today to check on his VA stuff...time is rapidly running out on us being able to file on getting taxes back from the severance pay (not taxable due to injuries incurring in a combat zone but they took taxes anyway). Ran by one of the pawn shops off-post because he wanted to see what kind of rifles they had, left with a nice Pearson Striker instead.

This, of course, prompted us to make a trip to Wally World for practice arrows; we left with re-curve bows for the kids (Christmas presents) and a cheap compound bow for me too. I'm rusty on shooting a bow and refuse to spend a lot of $$ on a good one for me until I'm sure my tendons will cooperate. Darn De Quervain's.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

jessimeredith! You are a fellow Missourian it looks like. I have one word for you. CROSSBOW!

DH got me one for Christmas last year and I got a release from my doctor for restricted use of my right wrist from surgery and tendon damage. You mail the form back to MDOC and carry a copy with you and you are good to go!

I feel like a slug in comparison to you folks. I've been nursing a bad foot (plantar fibroma of all things) and an upper respiratory infection. Energy levels zero even if the foot wasn't bothering me. I did make it out to buy new shoes to have the podiatrist mount new orthrotics in next week then hopefully I will be back on both feet again without restrictions. Guess I stocked up on shoes this week!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Sure am badlander! Born and bred, lol.

I've thought about it, even brought it up to DH. He informed me that FIL has one and had hinted around to DH about not knowing what to leave me; so when we're in KY for the holidays, DH is going to let FIL know what he can put in the will, lol. We're being left plenty that will do us fine as the other two kids just have no interest in anything that isn't green paper.


----------

